# relevant



## Gavril

Päivää,

Would these (see highlighted words below) be good translations of ”relevant”?


_Part of my philosophy as an artist is the belief that art should be relevant to society._
Taidenäkemykseeni kuuluu uskomus siihen, että taiteen tulisi olla ajankohtainen (lajempaan) yhteiskuntaan.

_Please leave that matter out of the discussion – it’s not relevant to the topic at hand._
Jättäkää asia pois keskustelusta_ – _eihän se kuulu käsiteltävänä olevaan kysymykseen.

_Häkkinen claims that the word “sähly” was formed on the model of words such as “hiihtely” – the relevant sentence is on page 1235 of Nykysuomen etymologinen sanakirja._
Häkkinen väittää, että sana "sähly" on muodostettu sellaisten sanojen mallin mukaan kuin ”hiihtelyn” – asiaankuuluva virke on Nykysuomen etymologisen sanakirjan sivulla 1235.


Also, according to my dictionary, ”relevant” can sometimes be translated with the word _olennainen, _which I would normally have translated as "essential" (= more than just "relevant") – can you think of a context in which _olennainen_ would be used to mean "relevant"?


Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There are often many ways to translate a word or a sentence. Something is often lost in the translation as it is a fallacy that in every language there is a word that corresponds in meaning to a word in another language. An Italian proverb puts it well: "Translators, traitors."

*These come to mind:*
_Taitelijafilosofiaani kuuluu usko, että taiteen pitäisi heijastella yhteiskunnallista todellisuutta.
_*Your sentence includes the word artist while taidenäkemykseni in no way indicates that you are an artist. Anybody can have a*_* taidenäkemys.*

__Please leave that matter out of the discussion – it’s not relevant to the topic at hand._
Jättäkää asia pois keskustelusta_ – _eihän se kuulu käsiteltävänä olevaan kysymykseen.
*OK*

_Häkkinen claims that the word “sähly” was formed on the model of words such as “hiihtely” – the relevant sentence is on page 1235 of Nykysuomen etymologinen sanakirja._
Häkkinen väittää, että sana "sähly" on muodostettu sellaisten sanojen mallin mukaan kuin ”hiihtely” – asiaan liittyvä virke on Nykysuomen etymologisen sanakirjan sivulla 1235.

Also, according to my dictionary, ”relevant” can sometimes be translated with the word _olennainen, _which I would normally have translated as "essential" (= more than just "relevant") – can you think of a context in which _olennainen_ would be used to mean "relevant"? *Not offhand, I'm afraid.*


----------



## pearho

"Relevantti" seems to be in use too. "Perfekti [...] ilmaisee yleensä nykyistä varhempaa tekemistä, joka on nykyhetken kannalta tavalla tai toisella *relevantti*." (_Nykysuomen lauseoppia, p. 248)._


----------



## akana

I recently ran across the word "osuva" which seemed from the context to mean "relevant." Would this be an appropriate translation?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> I recently ran across the word "osuva" which seemed from the context to mean "relevant." Would this be an appropriate translation?


I can't think of a collocation to fit it in here.


----------

